# MTH F unit



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

I want to buy just one MTH F3 A unit but they are only sold in sets. Is there anybody out there who would like one also and would like to split an order. Livery is not important as I will be repainting mine and relettering it so I would be happy with your choice.
David Morgan-Kirby
Ottawa


----------



## train261 (May 10, 2008)

David, the MTH f-units can not split. The second unit runs as a slave to the first unit. They is no PS2 control board in the second unit. The trucks are powered, but you'll need to add a PS2 board at about $200.00 for sound and control. (I found this out the hard way) This makes the MTH F units way over priced for what you get. The detail on these units is second to none, but MTH refuses to support its products as they should. I tried ordering a set of truck frames from them, and got the standard response of "we do not have those available. If you decide to go ahead with it anyway, they are often available on Ebay for around $300.00. I also have developed the process to replace the oversized wheel flanges with NWSL wheels. It really helps the looks of the units. I hope this helps. I have pictures of the paint removed units if you'd like to see them. 

XL_SPECIAL TRAIN 261


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

That's good information, thank you. As regards the sound stuff missing on one unit, that's perfect for me as I don't want sound! I'll fill it with batteries and put it on the track whilst I'm mowing the lawn and suchlike. I'll keep an eye on Ebay.

David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey all you MTH kids, I feel from Grace and bought a side dump car for my work trains. 
But it does not say if it is AC or DC to operate it?? 
thanks for any help


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty - you power the activation track, which supplies current to the car. I think you can use either, and it will work since nearly 99.999% of the time, the system is unpowered, you are not likely to hurt it at all. 

Most every MTH accessory I see uses AC, but there is no requirement to do so.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty, I have a side dump car, and a log dump car. I power them with DC. Since I'm battery powered, as you are, I just ran the wires through a little mu connector to an adjacent car, and installed the batteries and switch in there. I don't use the power track at all. I actually power the car with AA ni-mh batteries, and I use 12 of them, for 15 volts nominally. The car is very tolerant of voltage variations though, as the voltage drops it just moves slower.

At one point I powered the car using an auxiliary receiver and my 27 MHz Aristo TE. For a number of reasons, I dropped that and ended up just throwing the switch on the adjacent car when I wanted to operate the dump car. I'm thinking of maybe in the future operating the car with my Revolution TE transmitter. We'll see.

Ed


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
Ed thats just what i wanted to do thanks so much


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

If someone wants to split an AA set I will take the non DCS A unit for a reasonable price. Assuming of course that the trucks are powered. 
I too will battery R/C it. 
I prefer Santa Fe or UP. 

I only wish MTH would offer their products without the DCS fitted like they announced they were going to do at one stage.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, I'll split a pair of F7's in the SF Yellowbonnet paint scheme for like $250.00 each and I'll keep the electronics & smoke units. If interested email me.


----------

